# Quarks & Co: Wie viel Bildschirm verkraften unsere Kinder?



## Kausrufe (4. Dezember 2007)

Es geht mal wieder los. Quarks und Co beschäftigt sich heute mit dem Thema Gewalt- Spiele und Videos. 
Also ist heut Abend wieder für Unterhaltung gesorgt.

# Dienstag, 04. Dezember 2007, 21.00 - 21.45 Uhr .
# Samstag, 08. Dezember 2007, 10.20 - 11.05 Uhr (Wdh.)



> Wenn Kinder in Deutschland die Grundschule abschließen, haben viele bereits hunderte Morde und tausende Gewalttaten im Fernsehen gesehen. Eine Studie zeigt, dass Neuntklässler häufig nichtaltersgerechte Gewaltspiele an ihrem Computer spielen. Und sieben Prozent aller jugendlichen Handybesitzer haben von ihren Kameraden schon einmal reale Gewaltvideos auf ihr Handy geschickt bekommen. Angesichts solcher Zahlen werden immer wieder Stimmen laut, den Medienkonsum von Kindern und Jugendlichen einzuschränken. Kaum vorstellbar, denn für Kinder und Jugendliche ist der Umgang mit Fernseher, Computer und Handy heute selbstverständlich.
> 
> Mittlerweile stellt sich nicht mehr die Frage, ob Kinder diese Medien nutzen, sondern wie. Aber viele Eltern sind beim Thema Medienerziehung überfordert und fragen sich: Wie viel Bildschirm verkraften unsere Kinder? Wie wirkt sich der Umgang mit den modernen Medien auf die kindliche Psyche aus? Ab welchem Alter verstehen Kinder Fernsehen überhaupt?
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.wdr.de/tv/quarks/sendungsbeitra..._bildschirm.jsp

Edit:
Sendung zum Download: http://medien.wdr.de/download/1196798400/q...co_20071204.mp4
MP4 Codec wird benötigt


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. Dezember 2007)

hm, Quarks und Co. ist eigentlich eine sehr wissenschaftlich orientierte Sendung die selten mal dumbes Zeug redet. Wäre also interessant zu sehen, was die dazu sagen würden.
ich biete mich als Testgucker an ;oD


----------



## Gronwell (4. Dezember 2007)

Wichtig ist es hierbei auch zu beachten, dass es um Kinder geht und dort sind Gewaltspiele und gewaltätige Filme wirklich ein Problem. Es geht ja hier nicht um "Amokläufer".


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2007)

werde auch mal den testgucker spielen obwohl house läuft aber den kann ich ja um 12 dann gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub quarks & co ist die letzte sendung der man populismus vorwerfen kann ... bis jetzt war die sendung recht neutral und wissenschaftlich

und das was da oben im text geschrieben ist , dem kann ich nur zustimmen
_kinder_ sollten keine shooter spielen
kind -> meiner ansicht nach alles unter 16 jahren


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

o_o
Ich bin 12 und spiele....ähh mein Freund spielt CS. Und Battlefront. Und Republic Commando. (_Uhh uhh der pöhse Droide da hat Maschinenöl auf mein Visier gespritzt =(_) Und ich gucke Bones. Und ich gucke dieses und jenes, Stargate et cetera. Wayne. Wir können damit inzwischen genausogut umgehen wie Erwachsene, einige Ausnahmen mal außen vor.


----------



## Chrissian (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es einfach lächerlich wie man es immer wieder auf Video Spiele schiebt.

Ich spiel selbst WoW und kill da natürlich auch Mobs aber deswegen will ich das noch nicht im Rl machen.

Die meisten Kids sehen es auch nicht anders,natürlich gibt es solche Ausnahmen,aber Killerspiele sind dann nicht der Grund dass sie Amok oder so laufen,sondern nur ein Push,"krank" waren sie schon vorher


----------



## maggus (4. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> o_o
> Ich bin 12 und spiele....ähh mein Freund spielt CS. Und Battlefront. Und Republic Commando. (_Uhh uhh der pöhse Droide da hat Maschinenöl auf mein Visier gespritzt =(_) Und ich gucke Bones. Und ich gucke dieses und jenes, Stargate et cetera. Wayne. Wir können damit inzwischen genausogut umgehen wie Erwachsene, einige Ausnahmen mal außen vor.



Das ist deine Ansicht. Es ist aber Fakt, dass solche Gewalt in den Medien wirklich nicht für Kinder geeignet sind. Genauso wenig wie übertrieben langes Zocken am Rechner, auch wenns harmlose Spiele sind.

Natürlich hab ich selber auch CS gespielt, bevor ich 16 war, aber nicht in solchem Ausmaß, und es wurde mir dann auch recht schnell langweilig.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Übrigens find ichs geil, wie sich dann die Leute immer drüber aufregen, wenn Blut spritzt. Und wie die Hersteller das dann lösen:  EnableBlood= 1 in irgendeine .config rein. Und nein, da spritzt kein Blut. Das ist eingefärbter Pixelmüll. Grausam was? Verbietet Pixel!


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

ehm ihr beiden ...

es geht hier nicht um "killerspiele" die irgendwelche amokläufe hervorufen
es geht hier darum das KINDER spiele spielen und gewaltverherrlichende videos sehen die sie eigentlich nicht sehen sollten

es sollte eigentlich außre frage stehen das KINDER sowas nicht machen sollten

mit kinder meine ICH wie schonmal erwähnt alles unter 16
in dem alter sollten kinder mal lieber rausgehen oder lernen oder whatever

die USK wird sich die norm nicht umsonst mal irgendwann ausgedacht haben

ich bin selber 18 und zock shooter , also nicht denken ich bin contra-shooter oder so


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Rausgehen tu ich genug, keine Sorge. Und lernen auch, brauchst auch keine Sorge ham. Aber wenns mir Spaß macht - warum nicht? Zumal das die Reflexe schult. Aber wie. Nach ~ 2 Monaten hast du fast doppelt so schnelle Reaktionszeit wie vorher. Und die Norm haben paranoide, 60 Jahre alte Greise erfunden, die wahrscheinlich nicht einmal auf Anhieb den An/Aus Knopf an ihrem Rechner finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Ähm, ihr fusselt euch hier den Mund redelig über eine Sendung die noch gar nicht ausgestrahlt wurde. Und soweit das die Kenner hier berichten kann man ja eher davon ausgehen dass sie einen recht neutralen Standpunkt zeigen wird :>


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

veragron du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr sich die USK für dich einsetzt
hätte die USK nicht vor paar monaten stop gesagt könntest du heute vielleicht nur noch "Die Siedler" zocken

die usk ist nicht der böse böse ich-verbiete-alles-verband


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

*schnaub* Es gibt Wege und Mittel, sich solche Spiele zu besorgen, auch wenn sie aufm Index stehen. Und der Besitz davon ist nicht strafbar.

Hab ich auch nie behaputet, dass die USK böse ist. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die meisten Einschätzungen mMn überspitzt sind.


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> *schnaub* Es gibt Wege und Mittel, sich solche Spiele zu besorgen, auch wenn sie aufm Index stehen. Und der Besitz davon ist nicht strafbar.
> 
> Hab ich auch nie behaputet, dass die USK böse ist. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die meisten Einschätzungen mMn überspitzt sind.


sag mir doch bitte ein spiel was deiner meinung nach falsch eingestuft wurde


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Counterstrike Source bspw..
Die meisten Leute können halt schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren, dass viele bis die meisten Kinder in meinem Alter damit umgehen können, und nicht mit einem 'Oloolrotflmaolol muss-Blut-sehen* Blick davorhocken. Sondern es als Entertainment betrachten.


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Counterstrike Source bspw..
> Die meisten Leute können halt schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren, dass viele bis die meisten Kinder in meinem Alter damit umgehen können, und nicht mit einem 'Oloolrotflmaolol muss-Blut-sehen* Blick davorhocken. Sondern es als Entertainment betrachten.


ich finde das CS:S zurecht auf 18 gestuft wurde da der sprung zwischen cs und cs:s doch recht groß war
(im sinne der gewaltdarstellung)


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ich glaub quarks & co ist die letzte sendung der man populismus vorwerfen kann ... bis jetzt war die sendung recht neutral und wissenschaftlich



Kann dem nur zustimmen, Quarks und Co ist eine meiner Lieblingssendungen im wissenschaftlichen Bereich (und Ranga Yogeshwar erklärt einfach phantatisch *schwärm*) und ist immer objektiv.
Freu mich schon auf die heutige Sendung, Problem liegt hier mehr in der Medienüberreizung von Grundschulkindern und ab wann Kleinkinder Fernsehen überhaupt verstehen.

Sprich: Problematik von Pädagogik im Medienzeitalter und der Psyche von Kindern.

Gerade interessant für Eltern, die ihr Kind lieber vor den Fernseher setzen, anstatt sich kreativ mit ihm zu beschäftigen und zu fördern.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Kann dem nur zustimmen, Quarks und Co ist eine meiner Lieblingssendungen im wissenschaftlichen Bereich (*und Ranga Yogeshwar erklärt einfach phantatisch *schwärm**) und ist immer objektiv.
> Freu mich schon auf die heutige Sendung, Problem liegt hier mehr in der Medienüberreizung von Grundschulkindern und ab wann Kleinkinder Fernsehen überhaupt verstehen.
> 
> Sprich: Problematik von Pädagogik im Medienzeitalter und der Psyche von Kindern.
> ...



QFT! Den bräuchte ich mal als Mathelehrer. 
Und sonst...ich werds mir anschauen und hoffe, dass damit nicht die Reihe von Frontal21, hartaberfair (lol) und Co. weitergeführt wird.


----------



## fanarell (4. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr schon dabei seit... gibt heute nen Fernsehnmaratohn: http://www.37grad.zdf.de/

aber ich hab eig. keinerlei bedenken, da ich beide Berichtformate immer als neutral und objektiv wahrgenommen hab.

Naja mal schaun was die so senden.
Gruß
Fanarell


----------



## Lilo07 (4. Dezember 2007)

So ist gerade aus.

Konnte leider nur die letzten 10 Minuten anschauen, da ichs vergessen hatte, heute in NWT, hab ich was auf der ihrer Homepage lesen, von wegen "Wie lange dürfen die Kinder vor den Bildschirm"?

Habs aber bis jetzt schon vergessen, liegt das etwa daran, dass ich Gewaltvideos und Gewaltspiele spiele??!!

kam eigentlich auch wieder was über WoW?

Werde mir am Samstag die wiederholung dann reinziehen.

<lilo>


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Eine sehr gute Folge, viele Meinungen und Psychologen aller Couleur kamen zu Wort.
Kannst dich auf die Wiederholung freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Über WoW kam nichts, hätte zur Thematik aber auch nicht direkt gepasst. WoW wird ja weder als Gewaltspiel klassifiziert, noch wird es von vielen Kindern (aufgrund des Abos) gespielt.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Dezember 2007)

also in ner wiener tageszeitung war ein bericht über killerspiele und dabei der satz "[..]gewaltspiele wie woröd of warcraft[..]" ^^

sollt auch erwähnen dass des die gratis zeitung in der ubahn ist und bei BC release haben sie 1 seite für wow hergegeben (keine werbung...lifestyle abteilung)
-------------
muss ich mir auch WH anschaun


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2007)

Gibts da irgendwo nen Stream dazu, für diejenigen die es nicht gesehn haben?


----------



## Rabenbunt (5. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Sendungen als VideoPodcast oder als "WebTV" anzuschauen, letzteres ist für Gehörlose gedacht und daher mit Untertiteln plus Gebärdensprache, was aber nicht stören dürfte. Beim WebTV ist die letzte Folge noch nicht drin, ist aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Kausrufe (5. Dezember 2007)

Jo beachtet aber für den Videopodcast braucht ihr den *mp4 codec*, der ist nicht standartmäßig bei WMP dabei.


----------

